# RR: 44. Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Rutter (cond.), Ashton, Varcoe, Standage, Cambridge Singers, City of London Sinfonia	(1984)










2.	Cluytens (cond.), De Los Angeles, Fischer-Dieskau, Puig-Roget, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Elisabeth Brasseur Chorus	(1963)










3.	Herreweghe (cond.), Zomer, Genz, La Chapelle Royale Paris, Collegium Vocale, Champs-Élysées Orchestra	(2002)










4.	Willcocks (cond.), Chilcott, Case, Wells, Philharmonia Orchestra, Cambridge King's College Choir	(1967)










5.	Dutoit (cond.), Te Kanawa, Milnes, Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1987)










6.	Shaw (cond.), Bledgen, Morris, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1987)










7.	Herreweghe (cond.), Mellon, Kooy, La Chapelle Royale, Ensemble Musique Oblique, Les Petits Chanteurs de Saint-Louis	(1988)










8.	Best (cond.), Seers, George, Scott, English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers	(1989)










9.	Gardiner (cond.), Bott, Cachemaille, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir, Salisbury Cathedral Boys Choir	(1994)










10.	Marlow (cond.), Otaki, Griffiths, Pearce, Shaw, London Musici, Cambridge Trinity College Choir	(1989)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Rutter (cond.), Ashton, Varcoe, Standage, Cambridge Singers, City of London Sinfonia	(1984)
2.	Cluytens (cond.), De Los Angeles, Fischer-Dieskau, Puig-Roget, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Elisabeth Brasseur Chorus	(1963)
3.	Herreweghe (cond.), Zomer, Genz, La Chapelle Royale Paris, Collegium Vocale, Champs-Élysées Orchestra	(2002)
4.	Willcocks (cond.), Chilcott, Case, Wells, Philharmonia Orchestra, Cambridge King's College Choir	(1967)
5.	Dutoit (cond.), Te Kanawa, Milnes, Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1987)
6.	Shaw (cond.), Bledgen, Morris, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1987)
7.	Herreweghe (cond.), Mellon, Kooy, La Chapelle Royale, Ensemble Musique Oblique, Les Petits Chanteurs de Saint-Louis	(1988)
8.	Best (cond.), Seers, George, Scott, English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers	(1989)
9.	Gardiner (cond.), Bott, Cachemaille, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir, Salisbury Cathedral Boys Choir	(1994)
10.	Marlow (cond.), Otaki, Griffiths, Pearce, Shaw, London Musici, Cambridge Trinity College Choir	(1989)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

